# My collection - names added



## waion (Jul 20, 2004)

Here's my collection, sorry for that jam-packed arrangement...my home is just a small house.










1.	UK eLED 4AAA
2.	1M CP spot light
3.	FT-3C
4.	Blaster 1R
5.	Blaster VI modded with WXOT
6.	3*1W 3D
7.	3*3W 3D (TWOJ)
8.	Blaster III modded with TXOJ
9.	Tri-star
10.	Phaser
11.	Streamlight tasklight luxeon modded with TV1J
12.	3W 2AA – 80 mins of runtime
13.	Streamlight Jr
14.	Streamlight TL-3 LED
15.	Streamlight TL-3 xenon
16.	Nuwai 1W + 6 LEDs
17.	PT surge
18.	Blaster Jr modded with TXOJ
19.	Snakeye
20.	Arc LSH-P
21.	Arc AA
22.	Arc AAA
23.	Nuwai 3W 123a*2
24.	Nuwai 1W 2AA
25.	XM-2
26.	Infiniter 1W 3AAA
27.	Nuwai 1W 123a*1
28.	Krill
29. Maglite modded with 5W by elektrolumens






30.	Maglite 3D modded with 3*1W cyan (with tri-sink by Xminxm)
31.	10 LEDs 3D
32.	Maglite 5D modded with W??? (removed from blaster VI)
33.	Fluorescent + incandescent 4AA
34.	FT-3C
35.	Streamlight twin task 2D 
36.	Stealthlite 4AA
37.	Maglite 3D
38.	Zero
39.	Superfire 1W 3AAA
40.	1W 3AAA
41.	Streamlight 10 LEDs 3C
42.	Rechargeable fluorescent + incandescent 
43.	Maglite 2D + 5D xenon bulb with two 3-D holder
44.	Maglite 3C modded with TXOJ
45.	Black Sun
46.	Police 1W 3AAA
47.	XM-2
48.	Pocket 12 silver
49.	Police 11 LEDs 3AAA
50.	Police 123a*2 incandescent
51.	Pocket 8 black
52.	Maglite 5D with xenon
53.	12” fluorescent 8AA






These are some of my favourite lights:

1. 3W 2AA - has a runtime of 80 minutes with relatively constant brightness! 
2. Phaser, of course. 
3. 3*3W - TWOJ - has the same light output as the Tri-star 4D, with only 3D!! 
4. Just a 3*1W, nothing special. 
5. Tri-star 4D


----------



## 4x4Dragon (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

that's a nice collection of tap and bubble wrap too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtice (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

Very nice collection you have there.
Huh, you have them Shrink Wrapped?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
Ahhhhh come on, a scratch here and there give them character. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Actually, its an excellent idea if you want to preserve them. Good work.


----------



## waion (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

Haha, yes, my friend also said that some scratches would be nice to flashlights. However, I'm quite a perfectionist and I can't tolerate that. So I just wrap them. Actually, I seldom use my new lights. I usually use several of the old ones from time to time.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

What are the D-size black aluminum lights? The ones on the top shelf look like Blasters, a couple on the bottom seem familiar (old B-Lite and a Pro-Light?) but I can't tell.


----------



## waion (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

Names added!


----------



## waion (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

4 are missing in these pic:

Orginal (unmodded) blaster 3P, Hyper blaster 1R and blaster Jr. Also PT 7 LEDs 4AA.


----------



## jacques (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

Very nice collection. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

But why you are putting all the flashlights in a cupboard? 
This nice collection shold put in a place where is the most visible area in your home.

No offences, just a suggestion.


----------



## waion (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

jacques, haha, I'll be killed if I do that - my house is really small and I'm living with the other four family members. This is a typical living environment here in H.K. The house price is as high as US$4000 / square meter for normal residential compartment here in H.K.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

Very nice collection Waion /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
If you haven't more room for your collection, it's not a problem, send it to me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## waion (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

Thank you, FrenchyLed. BTW, unlike you guys, I have none of the surefire /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif. I will buy some when I have enough money.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

Wow, I didn't realize the D version of the Tri-Star is so much longer than the Phazer.


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

What brand is the 3W 2AA on the last picture? And how much is it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## waion (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

That 3W 2AA is the latest design from an OEM (I have a friend working there). It's US$49. Although the appearance is not very good, however, the beam pattern is good and it has a very good runtime of 80 mins with 2AA. The finish is also better than how it looks in the pic.

I'm now arranging a GB of this 2AA 3W. Pls go to that session and have a look if interested. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Beretta92 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

Very nice collection. I think the shrinkwrap is a great idea. I agree that ACOUPLE scratches add character to the light but I myself would rather have a scratch free light. Once again, Nice Collection. Good Job!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## waion (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

Thanks, Beretta92. Scratch free is very important to me. If I have the money, I would buy two of each light. One for collection and the other one for use. Since I can't do that most of the time, I just wrap them before use.


----------



## oldtimer (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

Hey waion, since you're in HK, where do you get your lights? Is it cheaper to get a brandname one there or in the US?


----------



## waion (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*b2p said:*
Hey waion, since you're in HK, where do you get your lights? Is it cheaper to get a brandname one there or in the US? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I usually bought the lights from local electronic stores. Which one (brandname) are you referring to? Tell me the brandname and I can tell you the price here in H.K.


----------



## leadfoot (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

have you gentlemen ever considered condoms as "safe" protection for flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

leadfoot


----------



## waion (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

hahaha!


----------



## oldtimer (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

[ QUOTE ]
*waion said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*b2p said:*
Hey waion, since you're in HK, where do you get your lights? Is it cheaper to get a brandname one there or in the US? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I usually bought the lights from local electronic stores. Which one (brandname) are you referring to? Tell me the brandname and I can tell you the price here in H.K. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That would be great if you could list them off the top of your head! Longbow, Nuwai, Surefire (regular, popular ones).

Thanks!


----------



## waion (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

Calculation based on: US$1 = HK$7.8 (the followings are in US$)
1.	UK eLED 4AAA – $25.4
2.	1M CP spot light - $21.5
3.	FT-3C 
4.	Blaster 1R - 
5.	Blaster VI modded with WXOT
6.	3*1W 3D - $60
7.	3*3W 3D (TWOJ) -$60 for the original 3*1W disc and flashlight body
8.	Blaster III modded with TX1J
9.	Tri-star 4D
10.	Phaser
11.	Streamlight tasklight luxeon modded with TV1J - $37.1 for the original TL Luxeon
12.	3W 2AA – $45
13.	Streamlight Jr - $31.5
14.	Streamlight TL-3 LED - $102
15.	Streamlight TL-3 xenon - $59.6
16.	Nuwai 1W + 6 LEDs - $51.2
17.	PT surge - $34.6
18.	Blaster Jr modded with TXOJ
19.	Snakeye
20.	Arc LSH-P - $125
21.	Arc AA - $30.2
22.	Arc AAA - $21.5
23.	Nuwai 3W 123a*2 - $51
24.	Nuwai 1W 2AA - $32
25.	XM-2 
26.	Infiniter 1W 3AAA - $34.6
27.	Nuwai 1W 123a*1 - $30.8
28.	Krill - $22.6
29.	Maglite modded with 5W by elektrolumens
30.	Maglite 3D modded with 3*1W - $17.9 for the original maglite 3D
31.	10 LEDs 3D - $12.2
32.	Maglite 5D modded with W??? (removed from blaster VI) - $20.5 for orig. mag 5D
33.	Fluorescent + incandescent 4AA - $10
34.	FT-3C
35.	Streamlight twin task 2D - $47.5
36.	Stealthlite 4AA - $23
37.	Maglite 3D - $17.9
38.	Zero - $50.8
39.	Superfire 1W 3AAA - $30.8
40.	1W 3AAA – $30.8
41.	Streamlight 10 LEDs 3C - $40.8
42.	Rechargeable fluorescent + incandescent - $9
43.	Maglite 2D + 5D xenon bulb with two 3-D holder 
44.	Maglite 3C modded with TXOJ
45.	Black Sun
46.	Police 1W 3AAA - $43.6
47.	XM-2
48.	Pocket 8 silver
49.	Police 11 LEDs 3AAA
50.	Police 123a*2 incandescent
51.	Pocket 8 black
52.	Maglite 5D with xenon - $3.6 for the xenon bulb only
53.	12” fluorescent 8AA - $5.8


----------



## oldtimer (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

Oh my! Thank you so much! Now I know what to get and leave behind when I go on my vacation.

I can't believe how cheap the Arc AAA is there! Maybe I will pick up some more considering it's 1/3 of the Canadian cost.

Thanks again!


----------



## waion (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

b2p, you're welcome. If you're coming to H.K., let me know and I will show you the way.


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

Could you give me the adress of the shops? I got family over there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif.


----------



## waion (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: My collection*

PM sent!


----------

